# [SOLVED] net-im/kadu - problem z odświeżaniem ekranu

## Jacek

kadu 0.6.5.4

Od dłuższego czasu (kilku miesięcy? - patrząc po logach emerge, to mógł to być lipiec 2010), w kadu mam taką niedogodność, że jak otworzę okno pisania wiadomości, i chcę coś skasować, to kursor przesuwa się, znaki są kasowane, ale okno nie jest odświeżane i nadal widać stary tekst.

Ponieważ jest to ciężkie do opisania, dlatego na konkrecie:

wpisuję w oknie treść: "bla bla blabla blabla", ale jak skasuję ostatnie "blabla", to widzę http://img80.imageshack.us/img80/8688/kadu1.jpg

Ale jeśli mając ten sam tekst "bla bla blabla blabla" i chcę między obydwoma "blabla" dopisać "test", to otrzymuję już kompletną sieczkę: http://img683.imageshack.us/img683/745/kadu2.jpg

Jeśli tylko przełączę się alt+tab na inne okno, to po powrocie do kadu ekran jest aktualizowany i tekst wyświetla się poprawnie (do czasu następnej jego edycji).

Kadu reinstalowałem, nic nie pomaga. Przy czym nie znalazłem żadnego innego programu, który miałby identyczne objawy.

Gdzie szukać przyczyny? Kadu 0.6.5.4 mam zainstalowane od 2010-02-28 i na początku przez kilka miesięcy wszystko było poprawnie.Last edited by Jacek on Wed Nov 10, 2010 1:25 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## kolszak

qtconfig i/lub ustawienia czcionki, oraz ustawienia czcionki w samym kadu (zobacz czy po zmianie jest lepiej). Osobiscie mam teraz 0.6.6-beta9 i takich problemow nie obserwuje (oraz na starszej wersji nie obserwowałem).

----------

## Jacek

Zmiana czcionki nie przynosi efektu w qtconfig - z resztą tam w polu tekstowym jest ok.

Zmiana czcionki w kadu (z Helvetica [Arial] 10 - co za dziwna nazwa? na Sans Serif 10) - trochę polepszyła efekt, tzn. nie za każdym razem jest to widoczne, ale też jest uciążliwe - im dłuższy tekst wpisuję, tym bardziej pokrywa się on cieniem.

Natomiast jeszcze zmieniłem zestaw graficzny (tak to fachowo nazwać?) z Plastique na GTK+ - efekt całkowicie ustąpił.

Nie zależy mi na poprzednim, dlatego sprawę traktuję jako zamkniętą.

PS: żebym wiedział, że to będzie taki banał, to już kilka miesięcy temu zapytałbym o to, a nie się męczył - wielkie dzięki  :Smile: 

----------

